# Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo



## Ostholstein (21. Februar 2017)

Moin Angler,

ich habe mal eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage.

Nach unzähligen Berichten und Videos, würde ich mich auch gerne einmal an dieser Methode versuchen. 

Da ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen nicht so viel Zeit habe, ist ein ständiges ausprobieren mir zu zeitaufwendig evtl auch dann frustrierend.

Hat evtl jemand von euch Zeit und Lust mir es etwas zu zeigen? 
Ausrüstung ist komplett vorhanden. Am besten wäre für mich,  howachter oder Lübecker Bucht. Fehmarnist auch möglich. 

LG
Florian


----------



## Stachelritter86 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Eigentlich kannst Du bei der Methode wenig bis gar nichts falsch machen und schon gar nicht, wenn Du über die passende Ausrüstung verfügst. 

Nimm dir einfach ein paar Fliegenmuster mit (Garnelen, Magnusse, Sandaale), such dir einen Strand je nach Windrichtung aus, und fang nen Fisch.

Mit der Reichweite des Sbiros kannst Du wunderbar Strecke machen. Nicht vergessen, die Kurbelgeschwindigkeit immer wieder zu varieren und auch mal nen kleinen Stopp einzubauen. Unterm Strich ist Sbiro-Fischen auf Mefo die wohl gemütlichste Art und Weise (außer man hat eine beim Brandungsangeln), um ans Ostseesilber zu kommen.

Und irgendwann zwischen dem ersten und dem letzten Wurf knallt es dann. 

Ich möchte Dich daher  ermutigen, dass unbedingt auch auf eigene Faust auszuprobieren, sollte sich kein Angelpartner finden.

Grüße, 

Markus 

(der leider viel zu weit von der Küste wegwohnt)


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

mit sbiro und fliege kann unter umständen sehr erfolgreich sein, man darf nur nicht zweifeln und nach kurzer zeit wieder auf blech wechseln.
bei kräftigen auflandigen wind mit einer guten welle ist dies meine bevorzugte angelmethode.


----------



## tozi (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Hallo,
unten ein sehr gutes Video. Geht zwar nicht nur um Meerforelle aber das Handling wird perfekt erklärt.
Gruß
Thomas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl3Vq6VBe4g


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Welche Ruten/rollen verwendet ihr?

Länge der Rute, wurfgewicht, rollengrösse, Schnur... usw.?

Spezielle sbirolinoruten?

Viele grüsse


----------



## Double2004 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Man sollte sich da nicht zuviel Gedanken machen. Ich nutze meine 3,05m-Spinnrute auch zum Spiroangeln. Ein 2-2,5m Vorfach mit nem 15-20g-Spiro lässt sich so super auf Weite bringen mit gewissem Rückraum.


----------



## Ostholstein (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

So will ich es auch versuchen. 

Die nächste Frage ist, wo bekommt man dieses Röhrchen her? War im Angelladen, Baumarkt und Bastelladen, immer ohne Erfolg. 
Nun überlege ich einen sbiro zu opfern und das Rohr dort abzuschneiden. 
Evtl. bleibt noch der Zooladen und dort einen dünnen Schlauch zu finden.

Gruß


----------



## Ostholstein (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Danke, das ist ein super Hinweis. 

Werde gleich die Kids auf die Beschaffung ansetzen. 

Gruß


----------



## Pupser (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Was haltet Ihr von diesen Dingern, hat die mal jemand ausprobiert?
https://www.meerforellenblinker.de/index.php?cat=c297_Silikon-Sbirolino-Silikon-Sbirolino.html


----------



## Hov-Micha (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

....Q-tips (Ohrwattestäbchen) die Wattedingas abschneiden und fertig:m
Nur als billig Tipp#h

TL Micha


----------



## Rosi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Die Röhrchen in diversen Sprühflaschen/Fensterputz eignen sich auch super. Meister Propper am Sbirolino. Die von den Ohrenstäbchen finde ich zu kurz.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Die von den ohrenstäbchen benutze ich zum Umbau von Opas korkpose zu durchlaufposen.


----------



## Rosi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Und ich benutze sie zum Tuben binden.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Hallo rosi,
Hast du ein Bild davon?
Viele grüße


----------



## spöket308 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Moin,

also ich hab es zum Anfang auch mit zusätzlichem Röhrchen zwischen Spiro und Wirbel probiert. Fand ich aber der Sache nicht dienlich. Bin eher der Meinung es liegt an der Wurftechnik und aufstoppen kurz vorm Wasser, dass es zu keinem tüddel kommt. 

Meine Montage habe ich immer, als Alternative zum Blinker, griffbereit in meiner Rückentasche. 

Wie auf den Bildern teilweise zu sehen ist, wird der Spiro oberhalb mit einem Stopper fixiert und unterhalb durch eine Gummiperle von der Wirbelkette ferngehalten. Durch die Wirbelkette mit teils aufgezogener Gummiperle ergibt sich ein ca. 2cm langer ''Abstandshalter/Boom'' der im Flug das Vorfach im Bogen vom Spiro weg hält. Der Luftwiderstand der Fliege unterstützt das noch. Da der Spiro fest auf dem 0,40 Fluorocarbon sitz, ist das Spiro-System in sich auch recht steif. Positiver Nebeneffekt eines fixierten Spiros ist, dass beim Spinnstop/Jiggen es nicht zum ''durchsacken'' des Spiros kommt, welches einem Biss sehr ähnlich sein kann. 

Mein Vorfach aus 0,30 ist zwischen 3,5 und 2,5m lang, kürzer aber auf keine Fall. Spiro 15-20gr. Angel ist meine Standard-Meforute in 3m / WG 10-40gr. 
Köderführung muss man wie immer probieren. Mal aggresiv mit Spinnstop, mal langsam und gleichmässig. Wie sonst auch.

Hoffe das hilft noch etwas.

 PS: in der Drennanspuhle ist kein Stahlvorfach mehr drin, 5m Fluorocarbon für den E-Fall.


----------



## hans albers (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

@spöket308

danke für die infos..
(hatte auch schon mehrmals mit spiro probiert,
auch feststellmontage, leider keinen erfolg)

aber 3, 5 m vorfach... ??
 kommt mir nen büschn lang vor..


----------



## Ostholstein (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Hi,

ich habe es heute ausprobiert.

Was soll ich euch sagen, es funktioniert. 
Ich habe drei Fische gefangen (leider alle zu klein zum mitnehmen) und zwei verloren, davon eine richtig gute. 
Heute wurde an dem Platz generell gut gefangen. Ich habe einige schöne Fische gesehen. 

Nun kommen die Fragen.....

Nach diversen Würfen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich einige Knoten im Vorfach habe.

Die Montage hat sich auch häufig vertüttelt obwohl ich den Wurf im Flug abgebremst habe. Hier ist meine Vermutung, dass der Wind einen großen Einfluss auf die Montage nimmt. 

Diese Methode werde ich weiter ausbauen....

Gruß


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Der Thread hat meine Lust geweckt, es auch mal mit Spiro auf Mefo zu versuchen.

Hab aber damit bisher nur eine Handvoll frischgesetzte Refos beim ungeliebten Anangeln gefangen und daher wenig Ahnung von der Technik...

Der festmontierte Spiro ist mir grundsätzlich ja sympathisch, aber erschwert er nicht die Bissanzeige extrem?

Lieber Geflochtene oder Mono?

Sinkender oder schwimmender Spiro?
Ich fische hier im Fjord i.d.R. über recht tiefen Wasser (<15m), also dort wohl eher (schnell) sinkend!?!
(Auf Blinker hatte ich öfter Erfolg, wenn ich regelmäßig Spinnstopps von +10Sek eingelegt hab)

Andererseits gibt es ein paar recht flache Buchten, von denen ich weiß, das dort die Fliegenfischer gerne ihr Unwesen Treiben.
Mit Blinkern ist es dort allerdings hoffnungslos, weil ich ständig im Gemüse hänge...
Dort wären schwimmende Spiros wohl die richtige Wahl?!?

Ganz toll wäre natürlich, wenn ihr hier Fotos von ein paar Standart-Fliegen posten könntet, um mal ein Gefühl zu bekommen, nach was ich hier suchen muss...;+

Mögliche Naturköder würden mich auch
brennend interessieren..


----------



## Double2004 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*



Ostholstein schrieb:


> Nach diversen Würfen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich einige Knoten im Vorfach habe.
> 
> Die Montage hat sich auch häufig vertüttelt obwohl ich den Wurf im Flug abgebremst habe. Hier ist meine Vermutung, dass der Wind einen großen Einfluss auf die Montage nimmt.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dein Vorfach aus vernünftigem Fluo knüpfst, sollten sich die beiden genannten Probleme eigentlich minimieren.


----------



## Ostholstein (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Ich habe dieses verwendet.....


----------



## Ostholstein (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Nun das Bild.....


----------



## Ostseesilber (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

...das Zeug ist mMn top. Verwende das zum Blinkern iVm der Stroft GTP S3. Der Allbrightknoten zwischen beiden ist noch nie(!) -auch nicht bei Hängern- gebrochen.

Auf Horny - und darauf beschränken sich leider meine spiro- Erfahrungen- funktioniert das Vorfachmaterial auch sehr gut. Ich hab eigentlich nie Getüdder..


----------



## Ostholstein (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute erneut in die Ostsee begeben.

Um es zu testen habe ich ein anderes Fluor verwendet, etwas dicker 0,35er. Ich hatte wieder ständig kleine Knoten in der Vorfachschnur. Diese kann ich mir überhaupt nicht erklären. 
Beim auswerfen hat es sich auch wieder ständig vertüttelt. Dieses liegt liegt wohl an meiner Wurftechnik. 

Evtl. Hat von euch ja noch einer einen Tipp für mich. 

Gruß


----------



## Rosi (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*



Ostholstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Nach diversen Würfen habe ich bemerkt, dass ich einige Knoten im Vorfach habe.
> 
> Gruß



Am Wind kann es auch liegen, aber ich denke eher, die Vorfachschnur ist zu dick, zu schwer oder zu steif für eine leichte Fliege. Hab ich schon mal hier beschrieben. 

Meine Vorfächer sind max 2.50m lang, eher 2m. Schnur ist 22ger, max 24ger Monofil. Möglichst geschmeidig, nicht so steif. Das Röhrchen nach dem Sbirolino lass ich nicht mehr weg und oft habe ich noch ein kleines Blei so 50cm vor der Fliege. (2-5g) Damit hat die Schnur einen "Schwerpunkt" mehr und die Fliege kann besser jiggen. 

Bin immer froh, wenn kein Horni anbeißt. Dann kann man lange am Vorfach tüdeln und das Viech stückweise rausschneiden. (schwarze und dunkle Fliegen wollen die nicht)


----------



## Ostholstein (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Vielen Dank Rossi....

Werde es demnächst ausprobieren....


----------



## Ostseesilber (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

...Rosi hat natürlich Recht - hatte ich vergessen.

 20cm Antitangle- Röhrchen oberhalb des spiros ist Pflicht und 

verhindert erst das Getüddel.



Ich benutze ein durchsichtiges, auch die spiros sind durchsichtig.


----------



## Pupser (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*



Pupser schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von diesen Dingern, hat die mal jemand ausprobiert?
> https://www.meerforellenblinker.de/index.php?cat=c297_Silikon-Sbirolino-Silikon-Sbirolino.html



Leider gab's zu meiner Frage noch keine Antwort ...
Hat wohl noch niemand hier ausprobiert ...


----------



## mefo81 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

Hallo
Also mit Sbirolino und fliege ist eine tolle Sache auf Mefo. Ich konnte schon viele Fische damit fangen. Im übrigen kann man auch kleine Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler oder Gummifische damit auf Mefo fischen.
Ich persönlich habe immer einen Wirbel an der geflochten Hauptschnur und Durchlaufblinker und Sbiros, fertig gebunden, zu schnellen wechseln in meinem kleinen Slingbag. 
Der Sbiro ist immer auf einer 0,40er Stroft Schnur. Ich ziehe immer von der Stroft Schnur ca.50cm von der Rolle, dann kommt ein Stopper auf die Schnur, dann der Sbirolino, dann das extra Röhrchen, dann eine perle, dann ein Stopper( schont den Knoten) und dann der Wirbel. Dann schiebe ich alles mit dem oberen Stopper nach unten auf Spannung. Als nächstes Knoten ich oben eine Schlaufe rein, erst dann schneide ich die Schnur von der Rolle ab. Die Schlaufe kommt dann an die Hauptschnur und fertig. 
Länge ca.30cm fertig gebunden. Sehr stabil im Wurf. Ich Fische schon sehr lange mit Sbirolino und bin mit der zeit bei schnellsinkendem, durchsichtigem in ! 30Gr ! angekommen. Die sind von paladin, habe ich bei ebay gekauft. Mein  Vorfach ist nie länger als 2m und das lässt sich fast wie ein Blinker werfen. 
Klingt alles sehr grob aber es fängt. Wenn man ein wenig Übung hat und auch im Wurf abstoppt dann ist tüddel äußerst selten......


----------



## Ostseesilber (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

@Pupser: noch nie gesehen und gefischt!


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

moin...

nehme immer diese hier:

quantum dartcaster in versch. grössen

http://www.troutfishing.de/Sbirolinos-Bombardas/Quantum-Dartcaster-schnell-sinkender-Sbirolino.html


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

davon ab und etwas offtopic..

könnte man ja auch vorne nen kleinen gummifisch
oder sandaal-imitat ranhängen.


ich hatte es mal mit wattwurm/sandaal ( gummi)
probiert.. kein biss...
allerdings hatte ich kurze zeit später nen abriss,
konnte also nicht lange probieren.


naja ...wattwurm natur an wasserkugel
funzt ja auch auf platte oder dorsch


----------



## Ostseesilber (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

hans albers: Hattest du die schon im Dauertest? Mir sind zwei 

davon zerbrochen. Ich finde die taugen nichts.


----------



## hans albers (3. März 2017)

*AW: Mit Sbirolino und Fliege auf Mefo*

naja

hab die jetzt über 3 jahre.
fische allerdings nur gelegentlich an der küste,
also kein dauereinsatz... 

finde die wurfeigenschaften ganz gut.


----------

